
How Steam key reselling is killing the little guys - rocky1138
http://blog.indiegamestand.com/featured-articles/steam-key-reselling-killing-little-guys/
======
Cypher
I can only imagine the crazy things individuals and companies would do if this
developer got his wish and Valve offered up some API to screw peoples Steam
accounts up. I'm thinking rival sellers framing one another or random
someone's high valued account. Obviously if the credit card is stolen, then
the items are going to a new steam or a stolen account.

